# the 4th tier - to July 30



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to move up from the 4th tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.

This tier currently has 7 works, and we're going to move 4 (or as near to 4 as possible in the event of ties) of them up to the 3rd tier, while the work(s) that get the absolute fewest votes will be demoted to the 5th tier. (But because this tier is already so small, we won't move down any works if three or more tie for fewest votes.) Of course all works will have a chance to continue climbing the next time we do whatever tier they land on.

Each participant gets *as many +1 votes as you want*, and if you use at least one, you can have *ONE +2 vote*, and if you use it, you can have *ONE +3 vote*, and if you use it, you can have *ONE +4 vote*, and finally if you use it, you can have *ONE +5 vote*.

(If you're new to this, you _might_ want to think like this: Give at least +1 to every work that you want to save from being moved down to the 5th tier. Then give +2, +3, +4, and +5 votes to the works you want to move promote to the 3rd tier. I'll cast my vote in the post immediately below this one to serve as a template.)

Voting on this thread will be open *7 days* -- closing July 30, Korea time.

I will tally the votes on a Google sheet.

Have fun! Also, please be considerate! Someone, hopefully, will be influenced by our selections!

Here are the eligible works for this thread:

Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808] 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893] 
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894] 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791] 
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913] 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+5
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+3
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+2
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

+5:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+4:
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+3:
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+2:
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+1:
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

5
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

4
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

3
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

1
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

+5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+3
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+2
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

+5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+3
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+2
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+1
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

5

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

4

Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

3

Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

2

Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

1

Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

+5
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+3
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+2
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

+5
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring)

+3
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

+2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68

+1
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

5
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

3
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

1
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+5

Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+4

Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+3

Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+2

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+1

Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

+5

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+4

Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+3

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+2

Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+1

Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

5:
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

4:
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

3:
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

2:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

1:
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

+5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+4
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+3
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+2
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

+5
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+4
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+3
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

+5
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
+3
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
+2
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
+1
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

+5:
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+4:
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+3:
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+2:
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+1:
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

5
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

3
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

2
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

1
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

+5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+4
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+3
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+2
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+1
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

+5
Mozart Piano concerto # 20 in D minor, K466 [1785]

+4
Dvorak Symphony # 9 in E minor op.95, "From The New World" [1893]

+3
Beethoven Synphony # 6 in F major op.68, "Pastoral" [1808]

+2
Mozart Requiem Mass in D minor, K626 [1791].


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

4
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

3
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

1
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

+5
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+4
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+3
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+2
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+1
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

+5
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+3
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+2
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> +5
> Mozart Piano concerto # 20 in D minor, K466 [1785]
> 
> +4
> ...


Unless "Animal the Drummer" offers an edited vote, I'll score this vote as:

+4
Mozart Piano concerto # 20 in D minor, K466 [1785]

+3
Dvorak Symphony # 9 in E minor op.95, "From The New World" [1893]

+2
Beethoven Synphony # 6 in F major op.68, "Pastoral" [1808]

+1
Mozart Requiem Mass in D minor, K626 [1791]

The votes have to be built "bottom-up."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

With 22 participants in this round so far, we've set a new record (at least since I've been keeping track).


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

science said:


> Unless "Animal the Drummer" offers an edited vote, I'll score this vote as:
> 
> +4
> Mozart Piano concerto # 20 in D minor, K466 [1785]
> ...


Mea culpa. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

+5
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+4
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+3
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+1
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+5
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+4
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+3
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]

+2
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

+1
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

+5:
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]

+4:
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

+3:
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]

+2:
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

+1:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

With 25 votes in, four of the works are still within two points of each other. Anyone who has any preference between these works should vote!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One more day left to vote on this tier.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Time's up!

Our votes on this tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 3rd tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

We moved up 5 because that is "as near to 4 works as possible" given the results of the voting (because there was a 2-way tie for 4th place).

To remain on the 4th tier: 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

To move down 1 to the 5th tier:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Allerius said:


> +5:
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
> 
> +4:
> ...


Great choices. I should've participated, tier 4 is a piece of cake.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ethereality said:


> Great choices. I should've participated, tier 4 is a piece of cake.


The vote was so close this round that, had you participated and cast a vote equivalent to Allerius's vote, Wagner would have been promoted while Dvorak's ninth and Mozart's Requiem would've remained on the 4th tier instead.


----------

